# Just edited photos



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi DPM!

I like to use PhotoScape as my editing software. It is easy, handles the basics of cropping, signatures, text boxes, contrast, size, and I can do batches of photos if I want to be 'quick and dirty'.

Canon SX110IS


----------

